# UMaine Forest 8/17



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 17, 2010)

Another great rip tonight in the UMaine Forest.  Again rode at the High School side.  Spent far more time on the double track than I would have liked but a lot of it had to do with it being my first time on clipless.

Also, the loaner bike I am riding is a Carver 96er which complicated a few things. Definitely a different ride.  Pretty nice components on it...Chris King Headset, X-O rear derailleur, XTR front drailleur, Rock Shox Reba with remote lockout.  All in all, not a terrible bike to ride until my new one arrives.  It did take some getting used to as the geometry was not like the other bikes I have been on. I felt fairly in control but further forward than I would have liked.  The frame size was right, a medium, but something about the position of my upper body felt awkward.  Also, after riding my buddies bike for a few minutes then getting back on the Carver, I found it rode like a tank.  Not very spry but it did eat up the rocks and roots I threw at it.

The trails are riding incredibly well up here.  Someone has been cutting new stuff which we found today and were able to explore.  There are rumors of a few ladders and a see saw somewhere in the area but we haven't found them yet. All in all it ended up being slightly over  7 miles.  No pics as I didn't have the ability to stop and unclip every time I wanted to take one.


----------

